# VIDA GUERRA vs ANDREA RINCON



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2007)

http://www.livevideo.com/video/land...x?tx_site=yikers.com&tx_cid=399&tx_category=3


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 3, 2007)

Andrea


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2007)

Vida wins!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> Vida wins!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 3, 2007)

Andrea


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 3, 2007)

Andrea


----------



## Mudge (Feb 3, 2007)

Both nice but I'd have to do Vida first.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 3, 2007)

http://sohh.com/articles/article.php/10811

Read #2.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 3, 2007)

perfection


----------



## ABCs (Feb 3, 2007)

Vidas hot but my vote goes to Andrea.


----------



## goob (Feb 3, 2007)

Would'nt kick either of them out of bed for farting....


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2007)

Vida


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2007)

Vida... Then again i would let them both do me.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 3, 2007)

I've watched it 16 times, and my choice is....







I better watch it again to be sure.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 3, 2007)

Andrea is my pick.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 3, 2007)

We need more threads like this one.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 3, 2007)

They both win. AHHhh!...I saw a titty.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 3, 2007)

More here

More explicit ones here


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 3, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> More here
> 
> More explicit ones here


 
Ok Vida hands down. Tossed salad.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 3, 2007)

She would look great on the bike too.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 3, 2007)

And she looks good in a green towel.


----------



## LT81 (Feb 3, 2007)

I'd personally go w/ Vida only cause I've known of her for longer and too me is perfectly portioned.A little frame with a lotta of everything I like.But thats just me.Andrea is smokin though.Keep the pix coming though so I can do a follow up investigation


----------



## KentDog (Feb 3, 2007)

Nate K said:


> They both win.


We all just won with this thread.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 3, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> More here
> 
> More explicit ones here


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 3, 2007)

Put that in your mouth and smoke it, all you Andrea haters.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2007)

God damn that is some nice ass.... on both of them.  What I would do for just a second.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> God damn that is some nice ass.... on both of them. What I would do for just a second.


I've heard of minute men but a 1 second man......ever thought of using prolong?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2007)

What do I care about her satisfaction... it is all about me.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> What do I care about her satisfaction... it is all about me.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 3, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I've heard of minute men but a 1 second man......ever thought of using prolong?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2007)

this is the greatest thread ever.

If i moderated this forum I would make it a stickie.  

I wish I were the moderator of this forum because I would move this thread to "training" and make it a stickie over there.


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> this is the greatest thread ever.
> 
> If i moderated this forum I would make it a stickie.
> 
> I wish I were the moderator of this forum because I would move this thread to "training" and make it a stickie over there.



I think to some, this thread will be 'stickie' enough already....


----------



## Tier (Feb 4, 2007)

Whoever that one in the pink see through and white t-shirt gets my vote, dayum!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>




No pictures showing her legs!?!? -


----------



## JOHNYORK (Feb 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Would'nt kick either of them out of bed for farting....



i wouldnt kik them out if they shit on my face


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## mike456 (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 4, 2007)

Andrea Legs






 More Andrea


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm in love...


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)

So what does Vida do for a living? Be hot?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 4, 2007)

more Andrea:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=FuZQ_9k5nmw


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2007)

I think Andrea just edges it for me..... but...it's too close....


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## LT81 (Feb 4, 2007)

Yo I give up.How can I just choose one


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2007)

LT81 said:


> Yo I give up.How can I just choose one


Take them both!


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>



jesus christ and all that is holy...


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2007)

This may accidently my best thread ever.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2007)

Best......damn, I just lost interest....


----------



## Nate K (Feb 4, 2007)

Fine Hispanic girls are the bestest, you can't deny that ass.


----------



## LT81 (Feb 5, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Take them both!



Oh you wait to I see them again..I'm gonna have um play rock,paper,scissors to see which one get....but then I'll just take them both.Can't bear to see one of them all distraught about the loss.Gotta be a good role modelya know


----------



## mrmark (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's another vid of Andrea that may be of interest

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/1170566676/Andrea_Rincon_and_her_Body_of_Perfection


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2007)

mrmark said:


> Here's another vid of Andrea that may be of interest
> 
> http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/1170566676/Andrea_Rincon_and_her_Body_of_Perfection



Good find.

It was of great interest to me.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is another one, sorry about the quality. She sure can move it. 
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/368971/selena_spice/


----------



## goob (Feb 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Here is another one, sorry about the quality. She sure can move it.
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/368971/selena_spice/



Meet Bakerboy.

Andrea Rincon's video pimp.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 5, 2007)

goob said:


> Meet Bakerboy.
> 
> Andrea Rincon's video pimp.


----------



## mrmark (Feb 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Here is another one, sorry about the quality. She sure can move it.
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/368971/selena_spice/



here's a slightly better quality version

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pL8r60Sn60

It is rather educational


----------



## LT81 (Feb 7, 2007)

HeLPPPPPPPP!!! I've got pix but computer retarted and can't figure out how to  post em....Trust me there good ones..


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 7, 2007)

LT81 said:


> HeLPPPPPPPP!!! I've got pix but computer retarted and can't figure out how to post em....Trust me there good ones..


 
Just try copy/paste.


----------



## LT81 (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah trying that,but won't let me paste it.In w/ my pix file and go over and copy,but cant paste.....uuuuurrggghhhhh


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 7, 2007)

LT81 said:


> HeLPPPPPPPP!!! I've got pix but computer *retarted* and can't figure out how to  post em....Trust me there good ones..


----------



## LT81 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey if your gonna say something just say it J/K Shit at least I aint lying,trying to fake the funk per se


----------



## americanwit (Feb 7, 2007)

without a doubt Vida, I mean Andrea.  Err, I can't make up my mind.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

LT81 said:


> HeLPPPPPPPP!!! I've got pix but computer retarted and can't figure out how to  post em....Trust me there good ones..



host them on www.imageigloo.com


----------



## maniclion (Feb 7, 2007)

Andrea has perttier eyes, butt they both have maximum gluteus maximi!


----------



## the nut (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2007)

that is such a great picture.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 8, 2007)

the nut said:


>


I can just feel my legs outside of hers, balls cupped by her ankles......gotta go noooowww


----------



## LT81 (Feb 8, 2007)

[/URL[/IMG][/IMG]
1


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 8, 2007)

LT81 said:


> 1


----------



## LT81 (Feb 8, 2007)

Dammit I'm trying fellows!I'm trying....


----------



## the nut (Feb 8, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I can just feel my legs outside of hers, balls cupped by her ankles......gotta go noooowww



I was picturing my face between her ankles....


----------



## maniclion (Feb 8, 2007)

http://imageigloo.com/viewer.php?id=638071xs.jpg [[B]move this bracket all the way >>>>next to slash [/B] /IMG] 


[IMG]http://imageigloo.com/images/638071xs.jpg


----------



## LT81 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks bro


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2007)

LT81 said:


>


 
 
You finally learned.

I wonder what country she is from?


----------



## LT81 (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## LT81 (Feb 8, 2007)

http://vids.craveonline.com/videos/00003637/andrea_rincon.html

 Slow but enjoy


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2007)

*VIDA GUERRA

**

*


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2007)

*ANDREA RINCON

**

*


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2007)

I should have made this into a poll.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 8, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> You finally learned.
> 
> I wonder what country she is from?


She's from Columbia, she likes chocolate mint ice cream, her address is 34 El Camino Rd.  She doesn't close her curtains at night because she lives on the top floor of her building, but from a vantage point across.....wait nvr mind....I don't know anything about her...


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2007)

I just shot a load all over my desk!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2007)

maniclion said:


> She's from Columbia, she likes chocolate mint ice cream, her address is 34 El Camino Rd. She doesn't close her curtains at night because she lives on the top floor of her building, but from a vantage point across.....wait nvr mind....I don't know anything about her...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 8, 2007)

Face: Vida
Titties: Andrea
Butt: Vida
Legs: Tie
Stomach: Andrea

Winner - Tie

LOL @ all of the above pics not containing one frontal shot.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Visual overload, brain meltdown.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSroeXMNh94


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This thread should have been titled: Beautiful buxom babes with big bronze butts...


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 8, 2007)

Where did this Andrea Rincon girl come from?  I'm an ass connasuer.  I thought I knew every fat, tight, big, little ass on this planet.  How wrong was I.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 8, 2007)

Vida's my pick, but they're both hawt as hell.


----------



## the nut (Feb 8, 2007)

Vida's hacked cell phone pics......  

Thank god for these, they convinced her to do Playboy!


----------

